# south jetty new smyrna



## groovyfluidfish (Dec 2, 2010)

was thinking about going to the south jetty in new smyrna for my first surf fishing adventure. any advice if this is a good place to start? close to the rocks on the inlet side or more up the beach side? any advice about this area would be great thanks..


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

if a little more up the beach(1/2 a mile or so) you could find a really deep trough with flounder, whiting, and a redfish or four. bait is shrimp, live or dead finger mullet, and cut mullet.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Groovy 

Check out the bubble line. 
a)If it is running northern on the outflow , go slightly North or on the point
b) if it is running southern on the outflow , go slightly South-side , or on the point.

The predators are awaiting the forage to come right in front of them , especially the larger ones. They dont get big by working for their feed , they await and ambush .

Fishwander


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Troughs*

Is their troughs in New Smyrna? I had been going way up to Ormond for a couple years, till it became totally flat like Daytona.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

patindaytona said:


> Is their troughs in New Smyrna? I had been going way up to Ormond for a couple years, till it became totally flat like Daytona.


i have no idea. in good old nc, i could really find deep troughs right near an inlet.


----------

